# Still Anouther Laco Diver.



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I had originally intended not to purchase any more watches till the holidays but this one came along and the price was just to good to pass up. The watch is very large and wears that way on my wrist. It is dressed in one of Eddie's DN strap but a Vollmer PVD mesh should be here next week.










And with some fellow German divers.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool watch Ron - I'm sure I've seen one similar to it somewhere before









By the way do you have any more details on the Stowa - size, movement etc?? Looks very nice indeed


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice Ron










The Laco is my favourite there. Then the Stowa.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hakim said:


> Very nice Ron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just thinking the same thing before I read you`re post Hakim


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

All three use ETA 2824-2 though different versions of course. I believe the Stowas has extra decoration added by Stowa. I don't have the dimensions but it is a big watch. Funny thing is all three are also LE's Laco 50/250, Stowa 60/100 and DN 135/200.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Funny thing is all three are also LE's Laco 50/250, Stowa 60/100 and DN 135/200


Also all three have black dials with the date at 6, the same movement, stainless steel cases, 22mm lug width (not sure about the Stowa), screw down crowns, luminous hands, rotating bezels etc etc etc.

Just an observation not a dig







- all my watches are virtually identical to each other especially my Seiko divers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Any idea what the Stowa's slim hands are like in a dive situation, would you be able to see them 10 metres down in a murky lake?

Just a thought, I actually like the hands, a change from the big fat ones normally associated with dive watches.

I like the lumed seconds as well


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> > Funny thing is all three are also LE's Laco 50/250, Stowa 60/100 and DN 135/200
> 
> 
> Also all three have black dials with the date at 6, the same movement, stainless steel cases, 22mm lug width (not sure about the Stowa), screw down crowns, luminous hands, rotating bezels etc etc etc.
> ...


No idea I gave up diving 15 years ago. Don't want to talk about it.


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I, too, have just purchased a Laco PVD diver. To say that I am impressed with this watch is an understatement.

I own several good dive watches, including a UTS Diver, a Citizen Promaster 1000m, a DOXA Sub, a DOXA Caribbean, a Seiko Tuna Can and a Seiko Scubamaster. The Laco ranks up there with them. The packaging is particularly impressive, considering the watch's price point (330 Euros, approximately US$420). The watch arrived in a large cardboard box; inside was a leather-like, zipped case. Inside of that was the watch, an extra rubber strap, a certificate of authenticity, and a manual in sevaral languages. My Rolex GMT-Master only came in a very small cardboard box! The manual provides only basic directions for operating the several movements used in Laco watches. Not as comprehensive as a Seiko, Citizen or DOXA manual.

The rubber strap that was on the watch was too big for my wrist, so, with a toothpick and pocket knife blade, I changed to the small strap, which fits my 6 1/2" wrist just fine. I am not real big on strap or bracelet changing and I am happy with this strap. The watch is not heavy and is very comfortable on my wrist. Quality of the PVD and case is terrific.

As with most divers, the crown screws-in to the case. The crown is at the top of the case and one has to bend over the top lug to get at it. The crown screws in and out positively.

Lume is decent - perhaps not quite as good as Seiko or Citizen, but completely acceptable. The watch glowed all night. The orange on the minute hand faded somewhat to match the rest of the watch. The hands are familiar-looking, something like the hands on a Chase-Durer Combat Command GMT or what I've seen in pictures of a Kobold.

Another thing about the watch that I like a lot is the date complication is white-on-black to match the dial. Too many watches use a black-on-white window with no effort to match the window to the dial.

An ETA 2824-2 powers the watch. No decoration, except for a Laco logo on the rotor. That's fine. So far, accuracy is +10 per day. I have found that, typically, 2824-2s eventually settle down to +4 - +6 a day.

The Laco diver comes in PVD and silver. It is a limited edition. _It is a great value for the price._ If you like tool watches and are partial to orange Plongeur hands, as I have become, you will like this watch.


----------

